# Modern classical playlist: give me some suggestions



## N.Caffrey (Jun 27, 2019)

Hi all,

I created a new playlist on Spotify, hoping to be both a place where you can listen to some of the best from the contemplative classical genre, but also to discover new emerging artist that would otherwise go unnoticed.

Here's the link: https://open.spotify.com/playlist/03cLHWp2uNZDopjfmN9ZrW?si=CUxdeSifTdaY9hJg7OqjEw

If you have any suggestion on new artists to feature please write below, I'd love also to add some of the VI Control members if you have tracks that fit. And if you like the playlist don't forget to follow thank you!

Cheers


----------



## ism (Jun 27, 2019)

Jane Antonia Cornish (especially Into Silence, which I like as much as Olafur)
Caroline Shaw (especially Orange)
Anna Thorvaldsdottir (a bit more avante guarde, but check out her Ariel record)


----------



## N.Caffrey (Jun 27, 2019)

ism said:


> Jane Antonia Cornish (especially Into Silence, which I like as much as Olafur)
> Caroline Shaw (especially Orange)
> Anna Thorvaldsdottir (a bit more avante guarde, but check out her Ariel record)


Thank you @ism, really like Jane Antonia Cornish. Caroline Shaw also is an amazing composer, very good suggestions.


----------



## ism (Jun 27, 2019)

Very nice playlist.

A couple more thoughts: 

A Winged victory for the sullen. 
Sven Laux (especially Odd)


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jun 27, 2019)

ism said:


> Anna Thorvaldsdottir (a bit more avante guarde, but check out her Ariel record)



She's fantastic! Saw her on a bill w the Jon Leifs Organ Concerto (crushing!) at Disney Hall.


----------



## SergeD (May 13, 2020)

Thanks for that lot of hours of listening.

Ludovico Einaudi - Night
Schindler's list - John Williams
STEVE REICH: VARIATIONS FOR WINDS, STRINGS, KEYBOARDS


----------



## Fry777 (May 13, 2020)

I would add :
Luke Howard - Hymn
P. Glass & P. Leonard-Morgan - Tales from the Loop OST (particularly The teacher, The Robot, Life of May, Hope)
This playlist could be useful to find new tracks you like :
https://open.spotify.com/playlist/1zShFQYr96WY19EP4j1107?si=5Z3i7YRRSW64_IHhnzAcMQ (Modern String Quartets)


----------



## ism (May 13, 2020)

Fry777 said:


> I would add :
> Luke Howard - Hymn
> P. Glass & P. Leonard-Morgan - Tales from the Loop OST (particularly The teacher, The Robot, Life of May, Hope)
> This playlist could be useful to find new tracks you like :
> https://open.spotify.com/playlist/1zShFQYr96WY19EP4j1107?si=5Z3i7YRRSW64_IHhnzAcMQ (Modern String Quartets)



Checking out Howard - great recommendation - thanks!


----------



## ism (May 13, 2020)

givemenoughrope said:


> She's fantastic! Saw her on a bill w the Jon Leifs Organ Concerto (crushing!) at Disney Hall.



I heard about that concert - would love to have been there.


----------



## Rob Burnley (May 13, 2020)

Wow that's great - thanks very much for sharing.

I was going to suggest some Johann Johannsson but I see you have that covered!


----------



## Fry777 (May 13, 2020)

ism said:


> Checking out Howard - great recommendation - thanks!



Thought you might like it indeed @ism !


----------



## Wunderhorn (May 13, 2020)

(Mostly) orchestral gems:

Christopher Theofanidis - Rainbow Body, Sympphony No 1
Richard Danielpour - Toward the Splendid City
Anders Hillborg - Cold Heat, Sirens
Rebecca Dale - Requiem for My Mother
Guillaume Connesson - Cosmic Trilogy
Giya Kancheli - Styx
Lauri Porra - Domino Suite
Carl Vine - Piano Concerto
Spark (Johannes Motschmann) - Facets of Infinity
Graham Fitkin - Circuit
Robin Walker - The Stone Maker
Ezio Bosso - Symphony No 1 (First movement)
Joe Hisaishi - TRI-AD for Large Orchestra
Jonathan Leshnoff - Starburst
John Luther Adams - Become Ocean


----------



## SupremeFist (May 13, 2020)

Wunderhorn said:


> (Mostly) orchestral gems:
> 
> Christopher Theofanidis - Rainbow Body, Sympphony No 1
> Richard Danielpour - Toward the Splendid City
> ...


The problem with modern classical music is mainly the titles.


----------



## Wunderhorn (May 13, 2020)

SupremeFist said:


> The problem with modern classical music is mainly the titles.



Don't let that turn you off. You might miss out on some really invigorating music.


----------



## Technostica (May 16, 2020)

Been listening to this playlist the last few days and really enjoying most of it.
I will go through it at some point and create another PL from all the artists that I liked within this one.
Shocked to see Aphex Twin was one of the artist when I checked to see who it was.
Now I recall that I purchased a track he did with a Philip Glass Orchestration:


----------



## doctoremmet (May 16, 2020)

I love this:


----------



## zoixx (May 19, 2020)

Thanks for the playlist, some really nice stuff here.


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 2, 2020)

Hi all! I'll be reworking the playlist () in the following week. Do you have any more suggestions? Also I'd love to include the good folks from VI so if you're on Spotify and think your genre fits, please do post your track here. Cheers!


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 2, 2020)

Some suggestions:


----------



## tf-drone (Oct 2, 2020)

*1900-1949
John Adams: Shaker Loops
Louis Andriessen: Hoketus
Shaun Davey: The Brendan Voyage
Morton Feldman: (everything, I am a big fan)
Ben Johnston: 10 String Quartets
Daniel Lentz: Missa umbrarum
Meredith Monk: Dolmen music
Eliane Radigue: Trilogie de la mort
Salvatore Sciarrino: Sui poemi concentrici
*1950-
Anton Batagov: Tetractys
Chin Un-suk: Violin Concerto
Nishikaze Mikako: Pianopera
Alberto Posadas: Liturgia fractal
Bernhard Günter: Monochrome White
Markus Reuter: Todmorden 513
Yann Robin: Volcano
Yoshimatsu Takashi: Piano Concerto 'Memo Flora'


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 2, 2020)

Thanks a lot that's very helpful! I'll dive in


----------



## Akarin (Oct 2, 2020)

Hey. I hope it's not too egocentric but here's my attempt at a "contemplative strings-based" track:


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 2, 2020)

beautiful!


----------



## CT (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm never exactly sure what "modern classical" means for a given person, but some of my favorite relatively contemporary composers:

Einojuhani Rautavaara
Eric Whitacre
Tristan Murail
Arvo Pärt
Anders Hillborg
James MacMillan
Max Richter
John Adams
Joep Franssens


----------



## N.Caffrey (Oct 2, 2020)

Mike T said:


> I'm never exactly sure what "modern classical" means for a given person, but some of my favorite relatively contemporary composers:
> 
> Einojuhani Rautavaara
> Eric Whitacre
> ...



Yes I know, it's a bit vague isn't it? It seems there are many types of "modern classical". Thank you very much for the suggestions, they're brilliant! Some of my favourite composers are there


----------

